# Geetar bug done bit me again



## RedHills (Sep 16, 2021)

Swamp ash and figured big leaf maple thins. Hopefully get it finished up in a few months...'52 Telecaster design. I'll post some progress pics along the way.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this unfold.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2021)

Me too!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 16, 2021)

Cool, how many have you made? I made a couple of lap steels but never really got into playing them. I like looking at all the various homemade instruments like this one;


----------



## RedHills (Sep 16, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> Cool, how many have you made? I made a couple of lap steels but never really got into playing them. I like looking at all the various homemade instruments like this one;



This will be #6 in the last 4 or 5 yrs...here's 4 & 5
Lap steels are cool!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 16, 2021)

RedHills said:


> This will be #6 in the last 4 or 5 yrs...here's 4 & 5
> Lap steels are cool!
> 
> View attachment 1104822


Those are beautiful!


----------



## bear claw (Sep 16, 2021)

Very nice. I'll be following this one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 16, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Swamp ash and figured big leaf maple thins. Hopefully get it finished up in a few months...'52 Telecaster design. I'll post some progress pics along the way.View attachment 1104727


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2021)

RedHills said:


> This will be #6 in the last 4 or 5 yrs...here's 4 & 5
> Lap steels are cool!
> 
> View attachment 1104822


I'll take a Tele, please. Maple fretboard. My birthday is in a few weeks.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 16, 2021)

That’s beautiful work there.  I keep threatening to get a new Les Paul.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 16, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll take a Tele, please. Maple fretboard. My birthday is in a few weeks.



I can deliver, gonna be back up that way 2nd week of October


----------



## RedHills (Sep 16, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> That’s beautiful work there.  I keep threatening to get a new Les Paul.



I've considered doing a Paul single cut out, guess theoretically it would be considered a Jr. Flat top not curved. Lots of work in the curved tops!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 16, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> That’s beautiful work there.  I keep threatening to get a new Les Paul.


I'm gonna most likely get E a thinline Tele for  birthday/chrsitmas.   He wants to be like sturgill and Waylon. Yeah, he was raised right!
Beautiful work Redhills!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm gonna most likely get E a thinline Tele for  birthday/chrsitmas.   He wants to be like sturgill and Waylon. Yeah, he was raised right!
> Beautiful work Redhills!


Great choice! Love the Thin Line


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 16, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Great choice! Love the Thin Line


My kid is 16.   Love the fact that he likes a thinline!


----------



## Redbow (Sep 18, 2021)

You have some nice wood working skills, it ain't easy to build a guitar and get it right so that it sounds great. I do love a Telecaster good luck with your project. I prefer a rosewood fret board but my Strat is maple.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 18, 2021)

Couple steps finished in the process today...

Finish planed to thickness.

Comfortable with the moisture content to do the glue up. It'll sit a few days.

It can be difficult to really show figure in pictures....this is a good shot of the thin top!

Pretty comfortable with weight at this point. May do some weight relief chambering. Will be covered by the top.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 18, 2021)

That’s going to be beautiful


----------



## RedHills (Sep 18, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s going to be beautiful



Appreciate the optimism...fingers crossed!


----------



## turkeykirk (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## cramer (Sep 18, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s going to be beautiful


I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 20, 2021)

Mov'n along....

Got the top glued together. I use my job site table saw as a jig/pressure thingy to make it pretty easy using the adjustable fence to get adequate pressure on the glue joint. Set it and just push down on the top and it justs snaps in place. Add some weight...let it sit.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 20, 2021)

That's gonna be beautiful!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 20, 2021)

Body work....weight relief. Top close to finish sanded. I'll get the top glued down in a few days and get on routing and profiling. It should start looking like a geetar soon.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 21, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Mov'n along....
> 
> Got the top glued together. I use my job site table saw as a jig/pressure thingy to make it pretty easy using the adjustable fence to get adequate pressure on the glue joint. Set it and just push down on the top and it justs snaps in place. Add some weight...let it sit.
> View attachment 1105520
> ...


Interesting how you flip flopped the top. That's an interesting look. Do you make your own necks or buy them prefab?


----------



## RedHills (Sep 21, 2021)

Not sure I understand..."flip flop the top"? It's "book matched".

I don't build necks. Warmoth, really like their roasted maple necks. I'm just a body hack for now 

Way ahead of schedule, routing electronics cavities and cutn neck pocket.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 21, 2021)

Long day....


----------



## RedHills (Sep 21, 2021)

Now the tedious work begins.
Hand boring between all the cavities for wire paths (yes, I drilled thru the back of 1 trying to drill the control cavity path)
Boring the input jack hole. Getting the bridge and electronics installed. The Tele I build is not a string thru body, uses a top loading bridge. Jimmy Page's famous Tele "The Dragon" was a top loader. Sounded good on Stairway to Heaven!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2021)

Post #24 made me dizzy and I threw up all over the porch.

It's all good.

Carry on. ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 21, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Not sure I understand..."flip flop the top"? It's "book matched".
> 
> I don't build necks. Warmoth, really like their roasted maple necks. I'm just a body hack for now
> 
> ...


Yes its book matched. You used the clean grain at the seam instead of the heavy figured grain on the opposing sides

Warmoth make quality stuff. Ive built several of their kits. You're above my pay grade now. I love large chambers. I have a G&L Bluesboy that's almost 50% hollow. It has a killer tone


----------



## RedHills (Sep 21, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Yes its book matched. You used the clean grain at the seam instead of the heavy figured grain on the opposing sides



Ah yea...I just wanted the clean figure to take up most of the body at the tail end and center. Plus, after 3 cuts I got a better edge match that way 
The thins I get are from a guy in the Pacific northwest who deals with all the major builders...i end up with 3rds and 4ths. Usually takes a lot of clean up effort to use them, but the price is right.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 23, 2021)

Gorgeous day for the first seal coat...will end up with 6, then as many finish coats.


----------



## killerv (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice

I'm personally a fan of the '51 Nocaster

You ever see John 5's tele collection on youtube?


----------



## RedHills (Sep 23, 2021)

killerv said:


> Nice
> 
> I'm personally a fan of the '51 Nocaster
> 
> You ever see John 5's tele collection on youtube?


I haven't ran across that, I'll check it out!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 24, 2021)

Happy Friday 

All day just working on the top finish. Went a little off script of what I was planning....went with tru oil cut 50% with naptha. I could pound coats on every hr! Building nicely.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 24, 2021)

That's GON be a beautiful tele.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 25, 2021)

Shes a beauty. I had a 85 PRS 10 Top with a quilt like that. It was translucent green


----------



## RedHills (Sep 25, 2021)

Working on the other side today...


----------



## RedHills (Sep 25, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Shes a beauty. I had a 85 PRS 10 Top with a quilt like that. It was translucent green


I actually played with some transtints on a few scrap pieces from this top. Just couldnt get past the natural look.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 25, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Working on the other side today...
> View attachment 1106341


Outstanding work!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 25, 2021)

longbowdave1 said:


> Outstanding work!



Thanks Dave...you know the feeling right now! You can see the potential of a great finished product...just slow down and don't do nothing stupid


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 25, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Thanks Dave...you know the feeling right now! You can see the potential of a great finished product...just slow down and don't do nothing stupid


I think you got this. Really looks great.


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 25, 2021)

Great looking work!


----------



## Redbow (Sep 27, 2021)

I'm quite sure everyone would love to hear how good that telecaster sounds when you finish with it. I know I would.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 27, 2021)

What kind of pups are you planning on putting in her?


----------



## RedHills (Sep 27, 2021)

Mocking up the "temporary" neck. MIM Strat that's been around for a long time. Ordered neck is probably 8+ weeks out! 1 piece maple. Cream pickguard??


----------



## RedHills (Sep 27, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> What kind of pups are you planning on putting in her?



I have 2 sets we're gonna try. 1 is the SD vintage broadcaster set. The other set I have is a brand named "Tonerider". It's branded as a vintage plus set. They are really nice "relatively" inexpensive pups. I have a set of Alnico II Blues (TR) in another tele that is sweet!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 27, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Mocking up the "temporary" neck. MIM Strat that's been around for a long time. Ordered neck is probably 8+ weeks out! 1 piece maple. Cream pickguard??
> View attachment 1106743


Personally I like deviated pickguards. Black on light and white on black. Like the no caster

I'm not familiar with tonerider. I use bare knuckle, seymours, or stock. They're always an easy swap so definitely go with what you have. I love alnico


----------



## RedHills (Sep 27, 2021)

Piddle work....copper shielding. Need to pick up a new 11/64 bit to drill the body neck bolt holes thru the pilots. Drill for the bridge mounting....then its solder iron time!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 28, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> Personally I like deviated pickguards. Black on light and white on black. Like the no caster



Ya got a good argument for black


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 28, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Ya got a good argument for black
> View attachment 1106939


Now your talking... To me that's the look

I was thinking today that quilt would look great with a trans gunmetal or charcoal.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Looking good. I like the black as well.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 28, 2021)

IT'S ALIVE!!

Banged it around some, got to get action adjusted, pickups adjusted and balanced. No matter the color....sounds great! Might cut a clear


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 28, 2021)

RedHills said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!
> 
> Banged it around some, got to get action adjusted, pickups adjusted and balanced. No matter the color....sounds great! Might cut a clear
> View attachment 1106982


My Lord that is one beautiful guitar!!


----------



## RedHills (Oct 1, 2021)

So....my final decision is.....
Haggard F Hole hybrid. The top is just too darn sexy for any other color than cream!
It's a darn classy lookn geetar 
Thanks to those following along and those providing motivational input! Next stop, I'm gonna try to kick out a real F Holed chambered thinline. White limba (maple top)


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2021)

Mercy!!
An absolute work of art.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 1, 2021)

That is an incredible job on that guitar. Looks amazing. It's times like these that make me sad that I have zero musical talent, I can barely play a radio.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 1, 2021)

longbowdave1 said:


> That is an incredible job on that guitar. Looks amazing. It's times like these that make me sad that I have zero musical talent, I can barely play a radio.


Hey!! You can play thousands of songs with the same 3 chords....trust me


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2021)

RedHills said:


> So....my final decision is.....
> Haggard F Hole hybrid. The top is just too darn sexy for any other color than cream!
> It's a darn classy lookn geetar
> Thanks to those following along and those providing motivational input! Next stop, I'm gonna try to kick out a real F Holed chambered thinline. White limba (maple top)View attachment 1107411


That is incredible. I want to pick a tune or three on that .


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 2, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That is incredible. I want to pick a tune or three on that .


Me too!


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 7, 2021)

Great work, and a great looking guitar!


----------

